# Hocking Hills Ohio (columbus Day Weekend)



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Taking the family to Hocking Hills, Ohio for fall colors over Columbus Day weekend. We will be staying at Scenic View Family Campground (now KOA) and are looking forward to the trip. If you have never been to Hocking Hills in Ohio you are missing a little "heaven on earth"; an absolutely perfect place to see fall colors. Cascading waterfalls, breathtaking cliffs, deep recess caves and forestland as far as the eye can see are just a few distinctive features of the region. Check out the links and join the fun if available.

http://www.scenicviewfamilycampground.com/
http://www.thehockinghills.org/


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

sounds like a beautiful place! we'll have to go there some day. we haven't been that far southeast in Ohio, but we have camped many times in southwest Ohio at Hueston Woods.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I remember my first trip to Hocking Hills with my family when I was a kid. We brought the tent (Rv's and trailers were few and far between back then) but left the tent poles at home. To make do, we used felled tree limbs as tent poles! Back then tents were made from canvas and you didn't need to worry about tree branches tear through; of course, they also weighed a kazillion pounds!

I have since returned with "my" family many times and it remains as one of my favorite places. This will be my first time at this specific campground - if anyone has visited Scenic View Family Campground please offer your opinions. In the past I have always stayed at Old Man's Cave State Park campground. I would love to here about any other stories about Hocking Hills visits...don't be bashful!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Hocking Hills holds many fond memories for our family as well. It was our first trip taking our children camping, in an old canvas tent. Our daughter was just getting toilet trained so the latrines were a challange. I think the trip did result in set back in that area! We went there a few more times as our kids were growing. Once in a little old travel trailer we had bought 3rd or 4th hand and then the pop up we had for so long. My DH & our youngest son went for a weekend just before the son left for basic training on a father-son weekend. I know that time together was very important to them as we waited & worried during 1 depolyment to Iraq and 2 more to Afghanistan. Thank goodness he and is home and going back to school now! We always liked Hocking Hills and I hope we can get back there soon. You post has convinced me to plan a trip for next October, we've always been there in the summer but I'm sure the fall colors are spectacular! Our older son and his family has "inherited" the pop up so I think I will try to set something up with them on this.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> Hocking Hills holds many fond memories for our family as well. It was our first trip taking our children camping, in an old canvas tent. Our daughter was just getting toilet trained so the latrines were a challange. I think the trip did result in set back in that area! We went there a few more times as our kids were growing. Once in a little old travel trailer we had bought 3rd or 4th hand and then the pop up we had for so long. My DH & our youngest son went for a weekend just before the son left for basic training on a father-son weekend. I know that time together was very important to them as we waited & worried during 1 depolyment to Iraq and 2 more to Afghanistan. Thank goodness he and is home and going back to school now! We always liked Hocking Hills and I hope we can get back there soon. You post has convinced me to plan a trip for next October, we've always been there in the summer but I'm sure the fall colors are spectacular! Our older son and his family has "inherited" the pop up so I think I will try to set something up with them on this.


Great story, glad to hear your son is doing well and please send a huge "thank you" from my family. I too have a son serving, Matt finished his Marine training two Junes ago, completed his combat training, was selected for military police training, was then selected for canine training. He is currently serving in Okinawa and knows he may be "called upon" at any time. This coming trip to Hocking Hills will be bitter sweet as my oldest will be joining us yet my youngest will not! They both have fond memories of the Hocking Hills area and I will be sure to send pictures of our trip to our marine!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

October is a great time to go to Hocking Hills. We just got back from HH this labor day weekend and are most likely going again
Columbus day weekend and the weekend after Columubus day too (kids are off school making a long weekend). We would like
it if you stop by and say hello!

Scenic View is a great campground. Nice pool and close to the State Parks.

Here's our campsite....


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

We will be in Gatlinburg that week but want to go to Hocking Hills Oct 23-25. Scenicview is booked because of a chili cookoff. The state park is walkin only. Can anyone suggest a nice place that they have stayed at? Do you think we could get a site at the state park if we got down there around 1PM on Friday? Our friends have a 39' 5ver with 4 slides so we need a little room LOL.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

[quote name='Fanatical1' date='Sep 8 2009, 08:18 AM' post='363418']
October is a great time to go to Hocking Hills. We just got back from HH this labor day weekend and are most likely going again
Columbus day weekend and the weekend after Columubus day too (kids are off school making a long weekend). We would like
it if you stop by and say hello!

Scenic View is a great campground. Nice pool and close to the State Parks.

Glad to hear that Scenic View is a nice campground - looks like you have a really nice site. Judging by the amount of firewood, you either have huge fires for a weekend trip or you have a permanent site at this campground. Let us know if your plans include Columbus Day weekend as that is the weekend we will be there - I don't yet know our site number. We will be arriving mid-day Friday the 9th and departing Monday the 12th.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> We will be in Gatlinburg that week but want to go to Hocking Hills Oct 23-25. Scenicview is booked because of a chili cookoff. The state park is walkin only. Can anyone suggest a nice place that they have stayed at? Do you think we could get a site at the state park if we got down there around 1PM on Friday? Our friends have a 39' 5ver with 4 slides so we need a little room LOL.


I highly doubt you will get a walk in spot at the SP in Hocking Hills at that time. The third and fourth weekend of October is the most popular time
to visit and the SP was booked 6 months in advance. You can call the front desk there to ask, but don't count on it.

Top O Caves is a popular campground, but does get mixed reviews on a few occasions. I have seen it but never stayed there.

Check this website for reviews.

RV Park Reviews

The pictures I posted are from our property located on Big Pine Road, not far from Scenic view.
We will probably will be there on Columbus day weekend.

Mark


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

deanintemp said:


> Hocking Hills holds many fond memories for our family as well. It was our first trip taking our children camping, in an old canvas tent. Our daughter was just getting toilet trained so the latrines were a challange. I think the trip did result in set back in that area! We went there a few more times as our kids were growing. Once in a little old travel trailer we had bought 3rd or 4th hand and then the pop up we had for so long. My DH & our youngest son went for a weekend just before the son left for basic training on a father-son weekend. I know that time together was very important to them as we waited & worried during 1 depolyment to Iraq and 2 more to Afghanistan. Thank goodness he and is home and going back to school now! We always liked Hocking Hills and I hope we can get back there soon. You post has convinced me to plan a trip for next October, we've always been there in the summer but I'm sure the fall colors are spectacular! Our older son and his family has "inherited" the pop up so I think I will try to set something up with them on this.


Great story, glad to hear your son is doing well and please send a huge "thank you" from my family. I too have a son serving, Matt finished his Marine training two Junes ago, completed his combat training, was selected for military police training, was then selected for canine training. He is currently serving in Okinawa and knows he may be "called upon" at any time. This coming trip to Hocking Hills will be bitter sweet as my oldest will be joining us yet my youngest will not! They both have fond memories of the Hocking Hills area and I will be sure to send pictures of our trip to our marine!
[/quote]
deanintemp, your son will be in our thoughts. Be sure & let us know how your weekend goes!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Counting the days now for our trip to Hocking Hills, Ohio. This most likely will be the first time using the furnace in our 26RS - looking forward to the crisp fall mornings and a good cup of coffee.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't forget the morning camp fire. I love those


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

psychodad said:


> Don't forget the morning camp fire. I love those


Ahh, yes - a good, crisp morning campfire with a good cup of coffee in hand - maybe I'll even sneak a few of those powdered donuts before everyone else gets up. Than I can complain that someone is eating all the donuts and I didn't get any...yes, the joys of fall camping!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Counting the days now...I am currently in Las Vegas and can't wait to get home Thursday just to leave for Hocking Hills on Friday. We will be taking our new (used) Suburban and new (used) Outback 26RS to Scenic View Family Campground (now KOA). Looking forward to the cool evenings, fall colors, hiking throughout the park, campfires, and good coffee in the morning. I will be sure to post pictures of our adventure and new toys...


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Got back from Vegas last night at about midnight. We are leaving this morning for Hocking Hills...all seven of us. The only one missing is our Marine currently serving in Okinawa...we will miss him on this trip! I am relatively new to OB and will post pictures of our new (used) TT and new (used) TV from this much anticipated trip.

Weather looks decent with mostly sunny and temps in the mid-sixties. Looking forward to the fall colors - hope it isn't too early.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope you enjoy the weekend in your new (to you) OB. Sounds like the weather will be decent. I'm with you on the crisp fall mornings and coffee by the campfire. Best time of the year to go camping if you ask me! We are headed up north in Michigan to Hartwick Pines state park. Weather will be in the 40's high to the 20's lows. I guess we will find out how well the new OB is insulated! We thought about coming down to Hocking Hills, but it looked like it was pretty booked up, and we already had our reservations. Sounds like a beautiful place, we'll have to try it next year. Enjoy your weekend, and if you're tempted to complain how cold it is, think of us!! And if anyone is up near Grayling, stop in and have a beer!!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Just returned from a fantastic camping trip to Hocking Hills, Ohio. Absolutely fantastic weather, campground, and family...could not have been better...this is what camping is all about, or at least should be. We stayed at Scenic View Family Campground (now KOA) in the heart of Hocking Hills - great campground with great scenic views. Quite possibly the best campground I have ever visited, at least one of the best! The only thing that would have made this trip better would to have had our marine join us for this trip.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm glad you had a great time and posted the pictures! We did not make it out last weekend thinking that this coming weekend we
would go, but now the weather forecast is terrible so we decided not to go this weekend either. I am so bummed! It's suppose to rain
Friday and Saturday with lows in the high 20s.

It's good to hear that you feel the same as I do about camping in Hocking Hills. What a special area this is for camping and seeing
nature and you can't imagine is located in the midwest! Our next trip camping there will be Memorial day weekend, but we probably will
rent a cabin sometime in the winter with some friends.

Glad you had a good time and I think that Scenic view campground is the best in the area. Great spot and located close to the parks.

Mark


----------

